# Syntorial 2.0



## 3DC (Nov 10, 2022)

Sneak peek at the upcoming Syntorial 2.0 update. New features include:

- Brand new look
- Resizable interface
- Synth Visualizer to see how the Envelopes, LFO, and Filter change in real time
- New videos with refreshed and new content
- Challenge Randomizer for endless practice
- Group Bonus Round
- Tweaked fixed settings
- New orange patch feedback for subtle differences
- Multiple languages
- Several additional minor improvements and features


----------

